# Macaroons/Macarons



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Okay so I am in no way a professional baker but I was always under the impression that Macaroons/Macarons were split into one being like a coconut basked with chocolate dipped bottom and maybe a maraschino cherry sometimes and the other version is the meringue version. 

So I was talking to someone and they said Macaroons (said like roon) were the coconut version and Macarons (said like rons) were the meringue and that you can tell what a person is talking about based off of if they said roon or ron. When working we just always referred to the latter as "French Macaroons". Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

As a pastry chef, terminology, and the misuse of and mispronunciation of said terminology has always made me crazy. Because what people "say" they want, vs. what they actually want can be two different things. 

Macarons are the ground almond/sandwich type cookie. Macaroons can be almond or coconut, but they are NOT the sandwich cookie. 

However, many people will say "maca-roons" when they actually mean "maca-rons". Whenever I get an order for either one, I ALWAYS question the client further just to cover my a**.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

^^^This. I always try to *gently* educated them by explaining an easy way to remember which is which - is that Macaroon and coconut both have 2 "O"s.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

The french one has one "o", but needing to differentiate between them is something almost exclusively reserved for the American world - pretty much only one kind of macaroon exists in the rest of the world. So we will call them one or the other pronunciation, depending on if we're being French or English.


----------

